# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  Deepak Chopra

## menis_64

ενας πολυ ωραιος συγγραφεας και με χαρακτηριστικο υφος γραφης που ειναι ιδιο σε ολα του τα βιβλια... ειναι ινδος η καταγωγη του αλλα πλεον διαμενει στις Η.Π.Α μονιμα. Τα βιβλια του ειναι βιβλια εσωτερικης αναζητησης και διαλογισμου...ασχολειται και με την αγιουρβεδα μια αρχαια ιατρικη μεθοδος που προερχεται απο την ινδια (οπως για παραδειγμα ο βελονισμος προερχεται απο την κινα)..εμενα με εχει βοηθησει αρκετα και πλεον ειναι ενας καταξιωμενος στο ειδος του.. υπαρχουν απειρα βιβλια του μεταφρασμενα στα ελληνικα και μπορεις να τα βρεις σε οποιαδηποτε δανειστικη βιβλιοθηκη..θα ηθελα να ηξερα ποσοι τον εχουν διαβασει και τις εντυπωσεις τους. φυσικα εγω τον συστηνω ανεπιφυλαχτα σε οσους διαβαζουν βιβλια του ειδους του και οχι μονο!

----------


## Constantly curious

Πέρα απο OSHO, Χαλίλ Γκιμπράν, διαβασα και το βιβλιαρακι το μικρο αλλα ομορφο Η πέμπτη συμφωνία,Don Ruiz Miguel.

Ειναι σε συνοπτικη μορφη η εμβαθυνση στην απλοτητα της ζωης και οχι στο χαος που φερνει το ανικανοποιητο του μυαλου και το τριπακι της ανησυχιας.
Εμενα με βοηθανε για λιγο βεβαια. Δεν εχω διαβασει Deepak αλλά θα το εχω στα υπ'οψιν. 

:)

----------


## menis_64

νομιζω βρηκες την σωστη λεξη "το χαος που φαιρνει ενα ανικανοποιητο μυαλο"...στο ιδιο μοτιβο κυμαινεταται και ο συγκεκριμενος που αναφερω.. τον Osho ηδη των γνωριζω αλλα θα κοιταξω και για τους υπολοιπους που ανεφερες

----------


## kostas1983

> Πέρα απο OSHO, Χαλίλ Γκιμπράν, διαβασα και το βιβλιαρακι το μικρο αλλα ομορφο Η πέμπτη συμφωνία,Don Ruiz Miguel.
> 
> Ειναι σε συνοπτικη μορφη η εμβαθυνση στην απλοτητα της ζωης και οχι στο χαος που φερνει το ανικανοποιητο του μυαλου και το τριπακι της ανησυχιας.
> Εμενα με βοηθανε για λιγο βεβαια. Δεν εχω διαβασει Deepak αλλά θα το εχω στα υπ'οψιν. 
> 
> :)


οσσο εχω διαβασει καμια 20 βιβλια απο 3 και 4 φορες με εχουνε επηρεασει αναμφισβητητα οι διδασκαλιες του στην αρχη τρομαξα δεν αντεχα τοσο φως μετα σκοταδι πλεον με τα φωτεινα ματια του οσσο καταφερα πολλα πραγματα.χαλιλ γκιμπραλ εχω διαβασει τον προφητη,ειναι οτι καλυτερο εχω διαβασει περα απο διδασκαλιες και βιβλια πρωσοπικης αναπτυξης πολυ κλαμα στον προφητη.τον δον μικελ τον διαβαζω αυτες τις μερες δευτερη φορα μου αρεσε θα παρω και την τεταρτη συμφωνια.σου προτεινω και εκχαρτ τολλε η δυναμη του τωρα και για μια νεα ζωη.επισης θα βρεις πολλα βιντεο στο γιου τιουμπ του τολλε.και καρλος καστανετα ριξε μια ματια αμερικανικος σαμανισμος,μαγικα περασματα.

----------


## Macgyver

Ο αγαπημενος μου συγγραφεας ειναι , μαζι με τον Παολο Κοελιο ...............

----------


## kostas1983

ποιος ειναι ο αγαπημενος σου?

----------


## Macgyver

> ποιος ειναι ο αγαπημενος σου?



Ο Τσοπρα , απλος καικατανοητος , οχι με δυσνοητες φιλοσοφιες ......

----------


## Σαλβαδόρ

Ενα ενδιαφερον blog απο καποιον που εχει επηρεαστει απο Osho , Κρισναμουρτι , Χαλιλ Γκιμπραλ .

http://nekthl.blogspot.gr/2016/02/bl...t_20.html#more

----------


## Constantly curious

> οσσο εχω διαβασει καμια 20 βιβλια απο 3 και 4 φορες με εχουνε επηρεασει αναμφισβητητα οι διδασκαλιες του στην αρχη τρομαξα δεν αντεχα τοσο φως μετα σκοταδι πλεον με τα φωτεινα ματια του οσσο καταφερα πολλα πραγματα.χαλιλ γκιμπραλ εχω διαβασει τον προφητη,ειναι οτι καλυτερο εχω διαβασει περα απο διδασκαλιες και βιβλια πρωσοπικης αναπτυξης πολυ κλαμα στον προφητη.τον δον μικελ τον διαβαζω αυτες τις μερες δευτερη φορα μου αρεσε θα παρω και την τεταρτη συμφωνια.σου προτεινω και εκχαρτ τολλε η δυναμη του τωρα και για μια νεα ζωη.επισης θα βρεις πολλα βιντεο στο γιου τιουμπ του τολλε.και καρλος καστανετα ριξε μια ματια αμερικανικος σαμανισμος,μαγικα περασματα.


Καλά ο καστανεντα δεν παιζεται... ασε που εχω πιασει με εμμεση συνδεση με τα γραφομενα του Κοελο.

----------


## Constantly curious

Mircea Eliade εχει διαβασει κανεις ? 
Εγω ναι, μου αρεσει η θεματολογια του, η γραφη του. 
Δυο ειναι τα τοπ μου, _Εικονες και συμβολα_, _Το ιερο και το βεβηλο_.

----------


## kostas1983

[QUOTE=Constantly curious;594887]Mircea Eliade εχει διαβασει κανεις ? 
Εγω ναι, μου αρεσει η θεματολογια του, η γραφη του. 
Δυο ειναι τα τοπ μου, _Εικονες και συμβολα_, _Το ιερο και το βεβηλο_.[/QUO

cc κανειςι κατι ολιστικο ενεργειακο για τον εαυτο σου?εχω παρατηρησει οτι ολοι αυτοι οι πνευματικοι δασκαλοι ατομα με επιγνωση φωτισμενοι δεν ξερω πως να τα χαρακτηρισω.αυτα που λενε εχουν τις ριζες τους στην ανατολη.

----------


## Constantly curious

[QUOTE=mamra1983;595150]


> Mircea Eliade εχει διαβασει κανεις ? 
> Εγω ναι, μου αρεσει η θεματολογια του, η γραφη του. 
> Δυο ειναι τα τοπ μου, _Εικονες και συμβολα_, _Το ιερο και το βεβηλο_.[/QUO
> 
> cc κανειςι κατι ολιστικο ενεργειακο για τον εαυτο σου?εχω παρατηρησει οτι ολοι αυτοι οι πνευματικοι δασκαλοι ατομα με επιγνωση φωτισμενοι δεν ξερω πως να τα χαρακτηρισω.αυτα που λενε εχουν τις ριζες τους στην ανατολη.


Δεν θα το ελεγα οτι κανω... Διαλογισμος γιογκα κτλ οχι ακομα δεν εχω καταπιαστει.
Απλα εχω ελξη σε αυτου του ειδους τα θεματα και στη τελικη δεν μπορω βρε μαμρα παναρχαιες αληθειες να της πλασαρει ο καθε δηθεν NEW AGE αξαφνα φωτισμενος. Σεβομαι την γραφη του καθε συγγραφεα αλλά ορισμενα στοιχεια αν μελετησει κανεις δεν ειναι καινουργια, δεν ειναι χθεσινα !!!
Οχι ... :mad:

Προσεχω την διατροφη μου, οχι κρεας συχνα, λαχανικα χορταρικα οσο πιο πικρα τοσο πιο καλα, του βουνου βοτανα και πιστευω πραγματι πως οταν παρουσιαζουμε σε ενα συγκεκριμενο οργανο συχνα φλεγμονες συνδεεται με την αποψη του μπλοκαρισμενου κεντρου (βλεπε τσακρας) και ειναι ο τομεας που πρεπει κατι να αλλαξουμε. Αν οχι με χαπια - χημικα τοτε με ομοιοπαθητικη. 

Αυτα.

----------


## kostas1983

εγω εχω ενταξει στην ζωη μου καποιες ολιστικες και ενεργειακες θεραπειες οπως θες πεστα.οταν λες δηθεν φωτισμενος εννοεις κατι μπλογκ του τυπου ειμαι στον δρομο της αυτογνωσιας και δεν τρωω κρεας και ρεικι μαστερ και τετοια.δεν καταλαβα πως το εννοεις.και εμενα με τραβανε τετοιου τυπου αναζητησεις αλλα δεν ακολουθω καποιο μονοπατι πχ της γιογκα του ρεικι του χριστιανισμου η οτιδηποτε χαραζω τον δικο μου μονοπατι εφαρμοζοντας οτι θεωρω εγω καλυτερο για εμενα.χωρις να περιμενω να φτασω σε καποιο στοχο ειμαι συνεχεια στον στοχο.τωρα το προσεσχω την διατροφη μου και δεν τρωω κρεας ειναι εντελως υποκειμενικο.δεν αμφισβητω οτι τα λαχανικα ειναι ανωτερες τροφες απο το κρεας απο το ψαρι δεν νομιζω χωρις να εχω διαβασει η συζητησει με καποιον ειδικο.στο λεω γιατι μενω τα τελευταια χρονια λογω ασθενειας στην γενετειρα μου και εκανα περυσι δικο μου μπαχτσε και ξερω τι τρωω αλλα και τι πλασαρετε στους καταναλωτες.

----------


## Constantly curious

> εγω εχω ενταξει στην ζωη μου καποιες ολιστικες και ενεργειακες θεραπειες οπως θες πεστα.οταν λες δηθεν φωτισμενος εννοεις κατι μπλογκ του τυπου ειμαι στον δρομο της αυτογνωσιας και δεν τρωω κρεας και ρεικι μαστερ και τετοια.δεν καταλαβα πως το εννοεις.και εμενα με τραβανε τετοιου τυπου αναζητησεις αλλα δεν ακολουθω καποιο μονοπατι πχ της γιογκα του ρεικι του χριστιανισμου η οτιδηποτε χαραζω τον δικο μου μονοπατι εφαρμοζοντας οτι θεωρω εγω καλυτερο για εμενα.χωρις να περιμενω να φτασω σε καποιο στοχο ειμαι συνεχεια στον στοχο.τωρα το προσεσχω την διατροφη μου και δεν τρωω κρεας ειναι εντελως υποκειμενικο.δεν αμφισβητω οτι τα λαχανικα ειναι ανωτερες τροφες απο το κρεας απο το ψαρι δεν νομιζω χωρις να εχω διαβασει η συζητησει με καποιον ειδικο.στο λεω γιατι μενω τα τελευταια χρονια λογω ασθενειας στην γενετειρα μου και εκανα περυσι δικο μου μπαχτσε και ξερω τι τρωω αλλα και τι πλασαρετε στους καταναλωτες.


Αυτο που καταλαβες εννοω και συμφωνω πως καθε ανθρωπος μπορει μελετωντας να κρατησει καποιες προτασεις να δει αν κανουν στον οργανισμο του και να μην κολλαει μονο στη ταμπελα.
Εγω παρατηρησα οτι και χωρις κρεας δεν νιωθω στερηση. Ετσι ειμαι εγω. Δεν βγαζω κηρυγμα ομως να το κανουν κι αλλοι. 

Μαμρα νομιζω και ο Ελις ασχολειται με την γη. Εγω δεν εχω χωρο να παω να βαλω κανα σπορο να το προσεξω να το δω να μεγαλωνει ... αλλά ποτέ δεν ειναι αργα και δεν το αποκλειω καποια στιγμη να το κανω. Οπως μου λεει και μια υπεροχη κοπελα, δεν ειναι αναγκη να ξεκινησεις με χωραφι, μπορεις να ξεκινησεις με γλαστρακι. :)

----------


## kostas1983

ο ελις επαγγελματικα με τρακτερ και τετοια εγω ερασιτεχνικα αντε φετος να δωσω και σε 6-7 οικογενειες μανες με μωρα καρκινοπαθεις κ.α.υπαρχουνε καποιες καλλιεργιες που γινονται σε μπαλκονι νομιζω το μαρουλι που το κοβεις και ξαναβγαινει καποια βοτανα σιγουρα μεντα κ.α.εαν μενεις αθηνα

http://astikosagrosx.blogspot.gr/

http://astikohorio.blogspot.gr/

δες αυτα και θα μπεις στο σαιτ του πελιτι ομαδα οργανωση με ντοπιους σπορους οχι τα υβριδια που τρωμε που τους δινουνε χερι με χερι με την προυποθεση να κρατησεις σπορο και να δωσεις και εσυ την επομενη χρονια.θα μπεις στις αγγελιες και θα δεις υπαρχουνε ανθρωποι που προσφερουνε τον κηπο τους για καλλιεργια αρκει να τους δωσεις φυσικα προιοντα απο αυτα που θα βγαλεις.υπαρχουνε καποιες εναλλακτικες για μεγαλουπολεις.για εμενα οποιος μενει στην επαρχια και εχει εναν χωρο να βαλει εστω και 15 ριζες και δεν το κανει ειναι χαζος.αρκει να εχει νερο φυσικα.

----------


## Constantly curious

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες μαμρα. Συγνωμη που γινομαι αδιακριτη αλλά ειχες πει θα εφευγες, ελπιζω να εισαι εδω για καλό :)

----------


## kostas1983

ειχα πει τελευταιο ποστ οσον αφορα χαπια συμβουλες σε ψυχωσικους και εξαρτημενους.αλλα το να μιλαω για βιβλια πρωσοπικη αναπτυξη φιλοσοφια σταση ζωης για καλλιεργιες και τετοιες συζητησεις δεν με ενοχλει.οπως φαινεται και απο τα μυνηματα μου δεν ειμαι θαμωνας φορουμ με ψυχικες δυσκολιες.για τις πληροφοριες τιποτα πολλοι το σκεφτονται και δεν το ψαχνουν η παραμενει απλα μια σκεψη.

----------


## Constantly curious

Σε ευχαριστω που μου το διευκρινησες, δεν ειχα αρνητικη προθεση να σε φερω σε δυσκολη θεση. 
Παντως και φιλοσοφικα να το δεις, ο Κοελιο λεει ειναι οι Κτιστες και οι γεωργοι νομιζω. Οι πρωτοι μοχθουν και ολοκληρωνουν οι δευτεροι μοχθουν αλλα δεν σταματανε οριστικα. :)

----------


## kostas1983

δεν με εφερες σε δυσκολη θεση.δεν εχω διαβασει κοελιο αλλα θυμαμαι ολες τις τριανταρες εκει στα τελη νειντις αρχες ζιροους να γουσταρουνε με τον κοελιο.παντως το επαγγελμα που ακολουθησα 10 χρονια και το κανω ακομα καποιες φορες για τα προς το ζειν εχει να κανει με οικοδομη και τωρα αγροτια τελος παντων.οι παλιοι λεγανε εαν δεν χτισεις δεν παντρεψεις και δεν κανεις αμπελι δεν εχεις δουλεψει στην ζωη σου.οχι φιλοσοφικη πλευρα αλλα ρεαλιστικη.

----------

